

The Reason for Apple Dumping Google Maps becomes known - headShrinker
http://www.slashgear.com/apple-ditched-google-maps-due-to-lack-of-turn-by-turn-navigation-26249337/

======
gm
My BS meter goes off as I read this story.

"Google maps does not have turn by turn... How do we fix it? I know! Let's
build our own maps from scratch to get this vital feature in!"

Mind, you, this is not a simple thing to write. This is a major, major, multi-
year undertaking that you do not embark upon lightly.

Makes no sense. But whatever... I'm not even an Apple user, so whatever.

